# Need help finding a breeder -N Cali



## jattxxxsaab (Apr 23, 2014)

Hey Guys,
I am new to the forum and new to german shepherds. i am looking to get a pure bred GSD and need guidance. I am looking for a good breeder in northern california preferably. i am looking for a house dog, not a show dog or anything. What should i be looking for in a breeder ? any reputable breeders in this area ? What kind of GSD will be best for me ? i have 2 kids 4 and 6 and have enough time to train and excersice the dog. any information is helpful.

thanks

Jimmy


----------



## skinnybones76 (Nov 6, 2013)

Ive heard wonderful reviews about TrueHaus. I haven't had any personal experience with them but I am considering giving them a visit soon. You should talk to them, if you have any questions! 

German Shepherd Dog, True Haus Kennels


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

Covy-Tucker Hill are reputable breeders in Cotati, CA.
They are show line breeders but do have pet and companion quality dogs available as well. They have been breeding German Shepherds for 40-50 years.
Covy Tucker Hill German Shepherd Breeders - Covy-Tucker Hill Puppies

Our personal experience has been their dogs are bred for intelligence and calm temperament. If you are looking for working lines or a high drive dog these aren't the breeders for you.

We are on our second dog from them and both have been absolutely wonderful German Shepherd dogs. Highly trainable and even tempered. Not cat or dog reactive. Not resource guarders. Great with children and adults.

We do not show our dogs, they are strictly pets for us and these two have made it fairly easy for old timer me and my lovely young wife.

This was our Miss Molly...she tragically died too soon.








And this is our Zazzle! she just turned 6 months...


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

you're first going to have figure out if you want a show line or a working line. i'm not an expert enough to explain all the difference. maybe someone else can chime and you need to do some research. basically working lines have much more drive and act like crackheads. show lines are more mellow and make a better pet for people without hours a day to keep them mentally and physically stimulated. if you can't put multiple hours a day to stimulate a working line you are going to have a tazmanian devil tearing your house up. being you have your hands full with 2 young kids at the moment i think a show line would be best for you but just my opinion and i don't know how many hours a day you can put into the dog.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Tracy Needles - Nadelhaus in Chico, CA


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

warpwr said:


> Covy-Tucker Hill are reputable breeders in Cotati, CA.
> They are show line breeders but do have pet and companion quality dogs available as well. They have been breeding German Shepherds for 40-50 years.
> Covy Tucker Hill German Shepherd Breeders - Covy-Tucker Hill Puppies
> 
> ...



So sorry to hear about Miss Molly, we met once at Ft Funston and she was a very sweet dog.
Zazzle is gorgeous and the name fits perfectly.


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks, Miss Molly was a great dog and she will always be right there as ET once said. 
She died from an endo-toxic shock to her lower intestines according to the vet who performed the necropsy. Very rare and we were devastated. 
Zazzle is helping to ease our pain pretty successfully actually.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Randy Witmer from vom Haus Tyson
Anne Kent from Adlerstein
Ajay Singh from vom Patila (sp)
Kris Taylor from Taylorhaus


----------

